# Viper remote car starter



## rpatch

Was in my 96 Grand cherokee when I bought it couple years ago. Has been working great. Now it started locking the doors on its own 30 seconds after I exit the vehicle. According to the DEI Viper website this is the "passive" mode. But it doesn't say how to program it back to the normal factory mode. It also won't keep running after first try when it's cold, which I THINK may be a tach function. Should I unhook my battery to reset? I did unplug the black modules for a short time. The smaller one I can read, says model 1455T. Or do I need to see a dealer........hoping that's not the response. The remote transmitter is a 471T. Thanks for any help. rp


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

the little module should have a little door on it.

inside that little door, should be a series of dip switches.

you will want to write them down before you move any of them.

it's going to help tremendously if you can track down a manual for the module. (yes, they actually make a manual for that module, it's just hard to find)


----------



## rpatch

Thanks for the reply Walt. I will check that out. I thought maybe a glitch because no one has touched the modules, or any other part of the system. Hmmmm? I DO have 4 kids though, that like to drive that vehicle. :grin: Maybe I can track down a manual.
rp


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

if you want to include the brand name, i can use your model number and look for a manual.


----------



## rpatch

The number on the larger of the two modules is 150ESP. This is also the module that has the small slide off door with shorting pins inside, that you pointed out. The 150ESP is the Viper(brand) model number of the remote start system. The number on the smaller module is 455T. (I previously said 1455T) Their website has owner guides available, but that doesn't tell how to get in or out of the passive mode. Thanks Walt.

rp


----------



## Jonny1

Hey,
I have a 2000 chevy silverado. I've been told that I have a Viper 150 Esp auto starter in it. I never got an owners manual with it and was wondering where I could find one (online or otherwise). And I have lost my transmitter and don't know what model transmitter to replace it with. Can anyone Help?:4-dontkno 

thanks,
Jonny


----------



## avmobile

I sell and install these units, The first guy sounds like the unit went into remote passive not hard passive. It sounds like a series of remote buttons have been pressed that have given you this problem. If you havn't fixed this yet I can look up the proceedure for you. As for the second guy with the 150ESP, All vipers are similar, The remotes are not cheap, something around $65 CNDN. but ebay sometimes sells cheaper. I will get the remotes part number and get you a price.


----------



## scruff

My 2000 Silverado with Viper 150ESP will no longer remote start. Starter either turns over once, or solenoid chatters as if battery was dead. Starts fine with key. Any suggestions? Would you have an installation manual for this model? Thanks!


----------



## Pylon

*Viper remote start problem*

I have a similar problem with my remote starter and was wondering if someone can help me out. If you start the car with the key and get out and shut the door, it will lock with the keys inside running. Pretty embarassing sometimes. It also happened when I was driving, unlocked the doors, got out and left it running. It locked on me again. How do I turn off the iginition controlled locks on that viper starter. I'm not sure the model number but if you need it I can post the FCC ID number from the remote.
Thanks alot,

Mike


----------



## asuroviec

I have a remote viper starter that is 2 years old. All of the sudden it does not send a confirmation beep/signal back to my remote. In other words, I never know if it has started, even if it has. It makes the sequence of beeps that indicate the process didnt work no matter if it started or not.

any ideas


----------



## jaggerwild

In my signature there is a link for Viper owners manuals.


----------

